# First M1T Cycle



## ClintZ28 (May 13, 2004)

My Beginning Stats:

Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 185lbs
BF: ~12%

Here's a few Lifts I do Every Week:
Bench: 275x8
Squat:  275x10
Smith Machine Front Press:  195x5
Weight Chins: 25lbs x 6

I started M1T four days ago.
5mg for first two days
10mg for day 3
15mg for day 4
20mg for day 5

So far, I've put in a chest/bicep, and leg workout...no significant strength gains noticed yet...I seem to be recovering a bit better...my muscles don't feel as tired the next day as usual...I'm sleeping more and taking naps..not certain it's the M1T, but I seem to have less energy...appetite is good...some acne, but I still get acne on a reg. basis...I'll make another post at the end of the week


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 14, 2004)

Day 6

I've gained 2 lbs...finished my 3rd workout 
today.  I'm an pretty significantly stronger.

I did my leg workout 3 days ago...my legs are usually sore at least three days after a workout like I put in...they were only sore for 2 days, and they already feel strong again...definately a difference


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

How old are you?


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Never mind..your about 23... just checking


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 17, 2004)

Day #7

I'm still dosing at 15mg/day.  I'm getting mild headaches at night.  My body has a much different feel.  My muscles are very tight and hard.  I'm recovering about 50% faster.  

I've gained 5lbs so far.  My legs are 3/4" larger.  My quad sweep looks completely different.  This shit is amazing. heh.

I need to up my calories a bit.  I'm having a hard time eating like I usually do because I just started a new job.  I have two more weeks to get some good gains.  Needless to say, at this point, I'm very impressed with M1T.

I will post more results soon.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Yes, I shared all the same benefits you described without the headaches or side affects.  The only thing that concerns me is the result of my liver afterwards


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

M1T is great stuff man, I just finished a 2-week cycle. Be careful though man, at 15mg the lethargy and foggy mindedness was getting pretty rough.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

With 4AD you can kiss the lethargic reactions bye bye


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 20, 2004)

Day 10

I got some shitty sleep, and bad nutrition over the weekend.  I had to travel, had my sleep interrupted, and got sick one day.  Totally sucks.  I'm still at the same weight as I was 3 days ago.  5lbs up so far.  

I have everything back on track, and have had three good days.  I did chest/biceps yesterday, and legs today.  I saw some mild improvements in strength.  For my usual tough set of 8 on squats, I was able to handle an additional 10lbs.  I put in a torturous workout today, so I'm certain I will see some gains.  My diet is right on, sleep is good, stress is low, so I'm going to try my best to keep things on track for the next 2 weeks.

I started taking 20mg/day yesterday.  No side effects so far.  I may go to 25mg/day in a couple of days, and then 30mg/day for the last week.  I will also start using 6-oxo for the last week, and two weeks after.

My look has changed quite a bit.  I'm much tighter and defined.  I think pretty soon I will have a hard time hiding the fact that I'm supplementing.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

I'm starting to feel a bit short tempered and irritable lately.  This seems that it is a reaction stemming from the M1T.. I'm cutting my cycle a bit short and stopping at 3 weeks..    I definately noticed some great pumps and gain from the stuff though.


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 21, 2004)

I found out last week, and again today just what the painful lower back pumps are all about.  After doing 5 sets of squats I had to lay out on the damn floor my back was so tight.  I sure makes it hard to get in a good back workout.  I guess I will try doing deadlifts first, then go to an exercise that doesn't involve lower back so the pump will subside a bit.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

I had a cramp from hell in my freakin calf of my leg in my sleep last night......damn thing hurt like hell.  I had to spring out of bed and walk it off.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I had a cramp from hell in my freakin calf of my leg in my sleep last night......damn thing hurt like hell.  I had to spring out of bed and walk it off.....


That's from eating too much bacon Randy, not the M1T....


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Jersey


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2004)

...ya know boss.  The three pigs.


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> ...ya know boss.  The three pigs.



Oh Yes,  I almost forgot about the 3 pigs


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 23, 2004)

had some pretty bad back pain start today...maybe 20mg/day is causing my kidneys to react?  I'm not sure..I only have 1 week left to go...

I am making gains pretty well, and I'm sure they would be better if I could get some good sleep.  Sleep has been a problem for me for the last several months.  Haven't figured out why yet.

My sex drive is almost completely gone.  
I haven't seen my gf in 4 days.  Normally, I would be going insane and craving sex.  All week I haven't even given sex a thought.  I don't like it.  Maybe some 4-ad with my next cycle will help.  I will give it a try.

The sides all in all aren't bad.  For me it's been mild headaches occasionally at night.  Very bad lower back pumps.  And now a bit of lower back pain.  Oh, and no sex drive.  Heh, it's a tough price to pay, but now I understand why ppl may like 2 week cycles of M1T.  3 weeks is all I can handle for sure.


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ClintZ28 *_
> My sex drive is almost completely gone.
> Maybe some 4-ad with my next cycle will help.  I will give it a try.



Uhhhhhhh Yeah!  
You haven't been doing your homework very well by taking M1T without the proper stack.


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 24, 2004)

Has anyone noticed their scalp itching while using M1T?  I remember reading in another post that a person mentioned it.  I get it pretty badly when I sweat.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

I never had a scalp itch... I lost a few extra hairs on my head though.    Prior to M1T I had never lost a single strand.  And I am not balding either or at risk for balding..  

The only side I had was increased aggression.  I felt a bit short tempered and irritable.   After the first 2-3 days off the cycle I could feel myself much less aggressive and irratable.

Now I don't recall anyone else complaining of those side affects.  But I guess it just affects us all differently.


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 25, 2004)

Also, and it's undeniable now, my ballz have this numb sensation all the time.  Fortunately, I only have about 5 days left.
Anyone have that?


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Yeah after having continuous sex all night  
But that is a private matter my friend


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 26, 2004)

I still have not gained any more weight.  I'm just 5lbs up.  I can tell that I'm a tad bit leaner, so maybe I've put on 7lbs of lean mass over the last two weeks.  This is pretty good considering I have had poor sleep.  

Today, I feel very lethargic.  I did a chest workout today, and didn't feel like lifting a damn thing.  I had no energy for it.  I could be overtrained, but I think it's that my test levels are so low that I've lost my aggression and energy.  I have absolutely no libido.   This all started near the end of week #2.  So, I think that next time, I will run at 2 week cycle, or a 3 week cycle stacking with 4ad.  I'm somewhat satisfied with the results.  I was hoping for more, but 7lbs or more in 3 weeks, that's pretty damn good.


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 27, 2004)

I finally got my before pictures posted.  I think I look significantly better now.  I'm up 7lbs, and I think I've lost as much as 3lbs of bodyfat.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

Looking good Clint....

The only thing really that sticks out of proportion to me is your traps and neck.   I think that if you built up your traps more and widened your neck just a bit it would be more in proportion.  I am by far no professional here....Just trying to give you a non biased opinion.  It seems like your delts are overcoming your traps.  The delts look great, but I think your traps need to overpower your delts a bit...  In other words it should be the other way around.  Just do more shrugs and neck .    But maybe I am totally off base here... Hopefully others will correct me if my perception is out of line here.

You have great development in the works though.
I need to work stongly on my back to get more of that V look.
I think posing means a lot too.  If you know how to pose it really makes a difference on your photos.   I need to learn that as well.
I know I have a long way to go.   Especially in trimming my body fat.


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 27, 2004)

thanks for the comments Randy.  I think you do make a good point.  My neck isn't thick at all.  I don't work it, and I usually only hit my traps with four sets of shrugs a week.  So, the good news is, I can very easily bring those two muscle groups up.
I'll post some more pics in 6wks after my second cycle, and see if I can bring those areas up.


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

My pleasure to help.   Keep up the good work


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 27, 2004)

Arg!  Back pumps from hell!  After squats, I was barely able to do even leg presses without sitting with my back against a wall for 10 minutes.  I'm 2 lbs heavier this week.  I think I've gained around 9lbs of lean mass so far.  I have two workouts to go.  I'm hoping to put on 2 or 3 more pounds.


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 29, 2004)

Weighed in today.  193lbs.  I'm up from 185lbs almost 3 weeks ago.  I'm signifcantly stronger.
Here are a few of my weekly lifts.

Bench: 275x8-->275x10
Squat: 275x10-->295x10
Military Press: 195x5-->195x8

I haven't done my rows and deadlifts yet, but I'm certain they have increased as well.
I'm very happy with my results.  I'm not done with my cycle, I have 5 days left, and I've achieved 8lbs of lean mass despite many days with poor sleep.  When I finish, I'll post those results, and the after pictures.


----------



## ClintZ28 (May 30, 2004)

I've had very bad lower back pains today...I'm afraid it's kidney problems..so, I'm cutting my dosage in half today, and if it gets better tomorrow, I'll keep it at half dosage and get in my last workout..it's a back workout, so, I hope i can get through it.  I've been on for 26 days now..longer than I planned to be, and I think too long for my body.  Next time I will do a 2 week cycle at the same dosage I used most of this cycle (20mg/day), or I will do a 3-week cycle stacked with 4-ad at 10-15mg/day.  I'm in some serious pain today.  It started two days ago, and I would only feel it at night.  This morning my lower back was killing me.  I sure hope this goes away soon, or I'll have to lay in bed all day.


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2004)

Make sure your taking a liver conditioner like Milk Thistle.  I'm sure you are, but just thought I would emphasize that.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 1, 2004)

The back problems were not related to the M1T.  It is apparent now that I've injured my back pretty badly.  I've never had any problem with my back, but I think I took some heavy shrugs too far past failure and somehow injured my back.  I tried taking Motrin, and my back feels fine now.  I'm going to try to get my workouts in this week and just work around the problem.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

I would still suggest the liver conditioner...


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 2, 2004)

My cycle has officially ended.  It lasted 23 days.  I used 10mg/day for the first week, and 15mg for half the second week, and then 20mg/day for the remainder of the cycle.
 About every 4th day I got poor sleep due to some stress I'm under.  However, I still managed to make great gains.

 185lbs --> 192lbs
 I think I lost around 2-3lbs of bodyfat.
 My legs grew 3/4"
 Arm 1/4"
 I've mentioned some of my increases in lifts earlier in this log.
 Now, I just have to maintain it to the best of my ability, and in 3 weeks, I'll run 
 another cycle, but this time, I will use 4-ad.  Impotentence is no fun!


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

ClintZ28 said:
			
		

> My cycle has officially ended. It lasted 23 days. I used 10mg/day for the first week, and 15mg for half the second week, and then 20mg/day for the remainder of the cycle.
> About every 4th day I got poor sleep due to some stress I'm under. However, I still managed to make great gains.
> 
> 185lbs --> 192lbs
> ...


Even though your cycle ended, I would recommend taking Milk Thistle for 4 weeks post cycle.   In addition to taking an anti estrogen blocker such as 6-OXO.  This also jump starts your normal testosterone process, so your body goes back to making its own testosterone.....    Important stuff !


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, you are right.  I started 6-OXO last night, taking 4 pills at night until the bottle is empty.  I guess it will last around 2 weeks.  I bought some milk thistle today and I've started taking it.  I'm really looking forward to my next cycle which I will start in 3-4wks.  I want to stack 4ad with 15-20mg/day of M1T, and I'm going to straighten out my probs with sleep.  Hopefully, I'll be able to get over the 200lb mark with one more cycle.  That would be awesome.  My ultimate goal is in the 215-230lb range.  I'm just going to go by my pictures, and see how much weight I think I need.  Right now, looking at the pics that I took at 185lbs, it looks like I could use around 30lbs or more to bring out the shape I want.

 The 6-OXO seems to be working instantly.  It could be all in my head, but I got back a lot of sex drive just in the past two days.  I was basically impotent at the last day of my cycle, and three days later, I have sex drive.  That's a good sign for sure.


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

If your 6OXO bottle says the following:

- serving size = 3
- serving per container = 20
- amount per serving = 300mg

Then this is the appropriate cycle:

Week 1 - 600mg (3 pills in morning / 3 pills at night)
Week 2 - 400mg (2 pills morning / 2 pills at night)
Week 3 - 400mg (2 pills morning / 2 pills at night)
Week 4 - 300mg (2 pills morning / 1 at night)

Note:  A 4 week cycle as described above will take (2) 6OXO bottles.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 2, 2004)

Man, I'm trying to get away with going through just one bottle.  I would be spending around $70 for the post cycle, and around $14-$34 (depending on if I include the 4-ad) on the actual cycle.  Damn...Do you really think I need to use that much?  I can get Nolvadex from a friend at the gym for $1-2/pill, but I don't know how many pills I would have to take of that.


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

I know that cost is an important factor, but when it comes to my body's well being I set cost aside.  The bottle recommends a 4-6 week cycle, as do the experienced prohormone people here.  For me the cost was no surprise.  I did my homework and knew what I was getting into before I commited myself to trying a cycle.   So taken what I said, and the horror stories you hear about estrogen issues after cycles, I personally would make sure I did it right.  If you want to skimp on the cycle, that is up to you though.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 2, 2004)

The only thing is, I did a 23 day cycle, so, shouldn't it only take around 23 days to get my system back to normal? I figured with the help of a full bottle of 6-OXO over a 2 week period, and then another week for my system to adjust would be adequate. I can also use tribulus along with the 6-OXO for the full three weeks off. I can get that pretty cheap.


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2004)

Honestly I can't say for sure about how long you should take it based on shorter than 4 week cycles.   You might want to pop that question off in the anabolic section to some of the gurus.   But again, the bottle recommends a 4-6 week post cycle of 6-0X0.
If you uncover some good info on that, please let me know.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 3, 2004)

ClintZ28 said:
			
		

> Man, I'm trying to get away with going through just one bottle. I would be spending around $70 for the post cycle, and around $14-$34 (depending on if I include the 4-ad) on the actual cycle. Damn...Do you really think I need to use that much? I can get Nolvadex from a friend at the gym for $1-2/pill, but I don't know how many pills I would have to take of that.


All depends on how many mg's they are each. But the Nolva is the best way to go. You can use the 6oxo but its good to have the Nolva in hand just in case.
Thanks


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

How's the M1T treating you so far bro? While I was on it my workouts were absolutely incredible. I can't wait to start my 2nd 3-week cycle in a few days.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

BTW, for the 6-OXO, I did 3 caps 2x per day for 3 weeks. Worked well for me.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 4, 2004)

M1T is great, I can't wait to do another cycle of it.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make the best of it because I had a few very stressful things come up.  So, while I was on the cycle, I was stressed and couldn't sleep, and now that I have been off of it I have been losing a good portion of the weight.

 Next time I give it a go, I will make sure that I have all my stressful stuff dealt with.  

 Also, I think I will do a 2 week cycle next time I use M1T alone.  Man, in that 3rd week, my sex drive was gone.  I have a gf, so it kinda became an issue.  If I choose to use 4-ad on my next cycle, and I think I will, I may go again for 3 weeks, but without 4-ad, I probably will keep it to 2 week cycles.

 I'm around 190lbs now, I was 185lbs when I started.  I lost a couple of pounds of bodyfat, so maybe I'm still holding onto 7lbs of muscle.  I hope that my next three week cycle with M1T and 4-ad, and a lot of changes in my training will take me over the 200lb mark.  That would be awesome.  I'll post some after pictures when I complete that cycle.


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2004)

Monstar,

At your age, your not even supposed to take them at all 



			
				MonStar said:
			
		

> BTW, for the 6-OXO, I did 3 caps 2x per day for 3 weeks. Worked well for me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

Worked great for me, so no complaints.  

Looking forward to the before and after pics.


----------

